# Francis



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Just noticed NBA.com says Francis has played in 7 games for the Knicks and only started 2. Is he coming off the bench now?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He has been, yeah.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Wow, I'm surprised. A couple years ago Francis seemed like he was gonna be a future superstar and now he is coming off the bench for one of the worst teams in the league. A crazy turn of events.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Brown seems to like Marbury and Q starting off together. Perhaps Q's size has something to do with it. Plus, it gives the second unit an actual playmaker. It's strategic - and not one of Brown's worst ideas.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised. A couple years ago Francis seemed like he was gonna be a future superstar and now he is coming off the bench for one of the worst teams in the league. A crazy turn of events.


He still dosen't know all the plays so that is a good decision to start him off the bench. As far as I'm concerned he still has the capabilities to be a superstar. I don't see how it can be a crazy turn of events when we have so many guards on this squad who are starters. We can create a starting 5 with the guard position alone. In the offseason he either stays or goes.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i think its retarded cause in crunch time both steph and steve will be on the floor...

how the hell are they supposed to learn to play together when they simply dont play together most of the game


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Terry Francis recently told his younger brother Steve that this season hasn't been a total waste. "He said I'm the sixth man of the last two months," the younger Francis joked yesterday.
> 
> It's tough," Francis said. "I started my whole career. But if that's the role I have to play to make this team better you have to put your pride aside for the bigger picture. That's the situation I'm in." Francis' attitude and his play both have been encouraging since he was acquired two weeks ago from the Orlando Magic. But Francis still considers himself a starter and he undoubtedly will return to that role next season, either with the Knicks or somewhere else.
> 
> According to Thomas, Brown pushed to have the front office acquire Francis. And since the organization has made it clear that it will find players Brown wants, it would appear that Francis is the most likely candidate to stick around. Francis yesterday was trying to promote the idea that a rotation of himself, Marbury, Rose and Crawford could work.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/398356p-337584c.html


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Kitty said:


> He still dosen't know all the plays so that is a good decision to start him off the bench. As far as I'm concerned he still has the capabilities to be a superstar. I don't see how it can be a crazy turn of events when we have so many guards on this squad who are starters. We can create a starting 5 with the guard position alone. In the offseason he either stays or goes.



He has the talent to be a superstar but he doesn't have the head or the real feel for the game to really become one. I doubt he'll ever get back to even the level he was early on in his career. He'll say the right things now but I know Stevie is burning up coming off the bench. I can't see him lasting in NY. He doesn't handle difficult mental situations real well and playing in NY isn't exactly the easiest place to play when things aren't going well.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

He needs Cuttino, bad.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> He needs Cuttino, bad.


LOL

BINGO!!

they were a huge "couple" back in the rockets days


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Francis = *****.
Francis = Selfish.
Francis = Loser.

I feel bad for you Knick fans having this garbage on your roster.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Francis = *****.
> Francis = Selfish.
> Francis = Loser.
> 
> I feel bad for you Knick fans having this garbage on your roster.


What's the source of your anti-Francis hatred? Did he ding your car's fender and speed off or something?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nope. Just speaking the truth. It's ashame to see someone waste all that talent due to being an idiot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> Nope. Just speaking the truth. It's ashame to see someone waste all that talent due to being an idiot.


Actually that's not the truth it's *your* *opinion*, and it's starting to become repetitious with the same negative Francis comments over and over again. You all over him like a cheap suit, and as far as I'm concerned it's getting quite old real fast.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Actually that's not the truth it's *your* *opinion*, and it's starting to become repetitious with the same negative Francis comments over and over again. You all over him like a cheap suit, and as far as I'm concerned it's getting quite old real fast.


Give me one, just ONE example of how he's not everything I said about him.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Give me one, just ONE example of how he's not everything I said about him.


When he played his heart out for the Rockets in the first round of the 2004 playoffs against the Lakers. He didn't play selfishly, and although the Rockets lost, they performed better than was expected against a vastly superior team, so he couldn't be called a loser.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> When he played his heart out for the Rockets in the first round of the 2004 playoffs against the Lakers. He didn't play selfishly, and although the Rockets lost, they performed better than was expected against a vastly superior team, so he couldn't be called a loser.


Good post Hakeem rep, and to add on to that post. 

I wouldn't call anyone a ***** especially if you don't know him on a personal level. All the hate and the name calling makes me wonder if the kid killed someone, or do folks just like to post with no substance just to admire their avatars. :laugh:


----------



## thetennisyao (Mar 10, 2006)

Krstic All Star said:


> He needs Cuttino, bad.


cuttino and crawford are basically the same player.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> cuttino and crawford are basically the same player.


I wish.

Mobley's a career .433 shooter, .381 from 3 point range and .838 from the line.
Crawford's at a horrid .398, .347 and .829 respectively

Mobley's career ppg is 17.0 with 4 rpg, 2.8 apg, 1.2 spg, .4 bpg and 2.2 TO/g
Crawford's are 12.7, 2.6, 3.9, .9, .2 and 1.9

I'd take Mobley any day of the week.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

thetennisyao said:


> cuttino and crawford are basically the same player.


Nope.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

thetennisyao said:


> cuttino and crawford are basically the same player.


One can shoot, the other thinks he can shoot.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

One is an above average defender, the other is abysmal..

The Magic collapsed after they traded Cuttino, maybe we'd also be a stronger team if we get Francis, but no, we won't trade Brand, Maggete, Mobley, Kaman, or any of our guys... maybe we'll trade Korolev... :clown:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I wish.
> 
> Mobley's a career .433 shooter, .381 from 3 point range and .838 from the line.
> Crawford's at a horrid .398, .347 and .829 respectively
> ...


Yo Cat was the uh... cat? man, he was nasty back in h-town and still love him


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... On the other hand, Crawford is a much better passer. When Francis was in Houston, he got too much of the blame for Yao not getting enough touches.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Krstic All Star said:


> I'd take Mobley any day of the week.




Yeah definetly Star, so would I...




*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ... On the other hand, Crawford is a much better passer.


Oh really?


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Kitty said:


> Actually that's not the truth it's *your* *opinion*, and it's starting to become repetitious with the same negative Francis comments over and over again. You all over him like a cheap suit, and as far as I'm concerned it's getting quite old real fast.


I said the exact same things about the Francis haters when he arrived and for most of his tenure here in Orlando. Here, he had the opportunity to be the #1 option, the go-to-guy in the clutch, and the foundation for the future. He had a wide open playing field, plenty of PT and a system (last year especially in J. Davis's run and gun system) to be the leader of the team.

The fact of the matter is that Francis cannot run a team by himself, and he has FAILED on numerous ocassions to coexist with others. In the fast-paced and everychanging world of IT and his Knicks, he will never get accustomed in the system and ultimately never become a superstar in this league. The Knicks also have a lot more competition on their roster for PT and I doubt he'll ever succeed in this system.


----------

